# Fixing corner bead



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

I am painting an entry way for a guy and i need to do some repairs to the walls. On one corner I need to repair a corner bead that has warped do to the house shifting. My bid is low and I dont want to spend all day on this corner. My plan like always is to just cut out a section of the metal bead, screw it in and the mud it smooth. This has given me good results but I feel as though it takes to much of my time. Do any of you have any other suggestions that would make the operation smoother and faster???


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you mean by it being warped? depends on how warped the bead is. Sometimes I can just pound it back down with a hammer and mud or sometimes have to replace the whole thing. Bottom line is, you will not get away from applying million coats of mud. Why did you not put in for the repair? Why is your bid low?


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

I am starving! I made the tough decision to insure that i get the job. I knew that I was going to eat it on the repair. I am just trying to figure out a faster way, so i dont lose to much on the profit. :001_unsure:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Cut a horizontal slice in it, and overlap the bead to take out the bulge. Use a hammer, pop the overlap flush or below the wall surface. Tape, mud, prime, paint.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

ya know, sometimes to me it is faster to rip it out all together and mud a new bead in. If it is that bad by the time you cut or beat it in place you could pull it out and skim it. To me it takes more time trying to make the corner straight with mulyiple applications then planning on three. If you don't rip it out then your corner may be built out too much.

If it is not that bad and they took the low bid then it seems to me they are only paying to have it patched... beat it in, drop a few screws, amd mud the corner.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I must have missed the 'low bid' part. Rub some caulk in the crack and paint it. :laughing:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> If it is not that bad and they took the low bid then it seems to me they are only paying to have it patched... beat it in, drop a few screws, amd mud the corner.


No doubt


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I must have missed the 'low bid' part. Rub some caulk in the crack and paint it. :laughing:


That is funny:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MJpainter said:


> That is funny:thumbsup:


Yeah, but only because its not my house. :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Try using some 5 min easy sand compound. Run into this problem all the time on repaints and thats a fast and easy way to fix it.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, what Wolfgang said...use quick drying mud and do several coats in a few hours. Be sure to read the bag if you're not familiar with these products. gl, pd


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> If it is not that bad and they took the low bid then it seems to me they are only paying to have it patched... beat it in, drop a few screws, amd mud the corner.


has my vote 

plus maybe a ceil washer if absolutely necessary


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

timhag said:


> What do you mean by it being warped? depends on how warped the bead is. Sometimes I can just pound it back down with a hammer and mud or sometimes have to replace the whole thing. Bottom line is, you will not get away from applying million coats of mud. Why did you not put in for the repair? Why is your bid low?


 

a million coats of mud???

i would imagine 3 coats of mud,,,and use durabond 5.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

got pics?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

high fibre said:


> a million coats of mud???
> 
> i would imagine 3 coats of mud,,,and use durabond 5.


Don't be a D!ckhead all your life.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

timhag said:


> Don't be a D!ckhead all your life.


 
please put down the drywall tools, and step away from the wall.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the wide yellow Roofers fiberglass tape and 20 min. mud on cracks. It holds together very well and is quick.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

high fibre said:


> pleaseputdownthedrywalltools,andstepawayfromthewall.


There, I fixed that one for you also? Your Welcome.


----------

